# Bugout on a budget



## you5urvive (Feb 25, 2015)

the fact is currency is can be hard to come by and that events do happen and if and when events happen do you have the tools to help push you through the situation? well i can tell you that anyone can be just as prepared as the next guy just because someone has the money for the tools doesn't mean they can you them. knowledge and patience i feel is the real currency. so what Tips and tricks do you have what useful tools do you recommend what great equipment can you get that costs between George and Jackson??

also here's a link to my review channel to possibly help pick out that useful budget cautious piece of equipment. dont forget to like and subsribe!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Please, please, please do a search of the forum rules and posts before you start a thread. You are trying to self promote your unknown opinion to a group that has more combined knowledge and experience than you will ever have.

Please take your mall ninja BS to a different forum. See how your three+ previous posts were removed? 

If you truly want to be a part of this forum, post an intro (without your Youtube links) and let us get to know you FIRST.


----------



## you5urvive (Feb 25, 2015)

I can respect you conern "Mall Ninja BS' always a great side buster . but ill have to check these "Rules" but id genuinely appreciate getting into a forum this being the first one id participate in that way i can gain some more knowledge cause it can never be enough.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

This (*useful budget cautious piece of equipment* ) are they made in China by any chance.?


----------



## you5urvive (Feb 25, 2015)

Why yes just like every other U.S branded piece of equipment that gets sent over seas for cheap labor and production. i guess i should mention that this my opinion and my experiences with these products that i feel suffice for the price.your the true tests of these products and to each there own


----------



## you5urvive (Feb 25, 2015)

By the way hows the temp been in Miami cause its been pretty bi polar towards tampa


----------

